# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Jr., personal robot, home patrolling robot, Roambotics, Inc., Phoenix, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Roambotics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Roambotics - Teaser 

 Published on May 1, 2014




> A sneak peek at our first personal robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Roambotics Unveils Jr., The First Home Patrolling Robot"

by Kat Bauman
August 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Roambotics Jr. Rrobotic Security Guard Patrols Your Home Autonomously"

by Gaurav Sood on 
August 7, 2014

----------

